# Need help in NW CT



## tree MDS

Looking for a groundman, possibly climber in litchfield county CT. CDL would be a big help but it is not required, good driver that can properly drive standard is. I have all the toys we need and am busy, I just need some real help out there. I am a good guy to work for I think.


----------



## hornett224

*TreeMDS is a good guy!*

i worked for him and would again in a heartbeat if i lived closer.he knows the biz and has great equipment.


----------



## tree MDS

Lets do this! There has got to be someone out there looking for work that lives near Litchfield that is not a loser! I am covered with work and have a real good rep, 2 diesel chippers with winches, a John Deer tractor with a logging winch and backhoe, 4 wheel bucket (rear mount 60-62' work hieght), dump truck, trailer, estimate rig (with ac), sweet ropes and gadgets for all that and even a GRCS. Does not anyone want to play??? Oh yeah, we even got an arborist licence-and comp! Plus I think as hornett said (thanks hornett) I'm a good guy. Lets talk, but I need men, I'm sick of playing around with losers, I'll pay. MDS.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Lets do this! There has got to be someone out there looking for work that lives near Litchfield that is not a loser! I am covered with work and have a real good rep, 2 diesel chippers with winches, a John Deer tractor with a logging winch and backhoe, 4 wheel bucket (rear mount 60-62' work hieght), dump truck, trailer, estimate rig (with ac), sweet ropes and gadgets for all that and even a GRCS. Does not anyone want to play??? Oh yeah, we even got an arborist licence-and comp! Plus I think as hornett said (thanks hornett) I'm a good guy. Lets talk, but I need men, I'm sick of playing around with losers, I'll pay. MDS.



Sure, send me all your info; SS #, drivers liscense #, home address, etc. I will do a backround check and let you know. don't forget I need the names and contact info of at least 3 people not related to you who can provide good reference.


----------



## JTTTreeSvc

treemandan said:


> Sure, send me all your info; SS #, drivers liscense #, home address, etc. I will do a backround check and let you know. don't forget I need the names and contact info of at least 3 people not related to you who can provide good reference.



This guy wants a job with you????


----------



## treemandan

JTTTreeSvc said:


> This guy wants a job with you????



Yeah, and I am a real piece.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Yeah, and I am a real piece.



Ya sure are dan, lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Hired a CDL driver, class A, hope it works out, wish me luck. No exp. but looks to be in shape anyway. I mean there is not really all that much to learn to perform the basic ground dog tricks right? Guy did landscaping so he should know how to work, looks it. We'll see, I'll keep you all informed. At least this guy doesn't shave his arms like the last guy, lol.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Hired a CDL driver, class A, hope it works out, wish me luck. No exp. but looks to be in shape anyway. I mean there is not really all that much to learn to perform the basic ground dog tricks right? Guy did landscaping so he should know how to work, looks it. We'll see, I'll keep you all informed. At least this guy doesn't shave his arms like the last guy, lol.



You are joking of course? About not much to learn that is. Wait, go back... shaved his arms?
I worked with this guy who shaved everything but his head and kept telling everybody about it (and sometimes showing). He was such a goober I went to Staples and ordered a small magnetic sign. It read' I shave my balls". I stuck it on the passenger side rear quarter panel and there it stayed for weeks before he realized. 20 bucks well spent I say.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> You are joking of course? About not much to learn that is. Wait, go back... shaved his arms?
> I worked with this guy who shaved everything but his head and kept telling everybody about it (and sometimes showing). He was such a goober I went to Staples and ordered a small magnetic sign. It read' I shave my balls". I stuck it on the passenger side rear quarter panel and there it stayed for weeks before he realized. 20 bucks well spent I say.


Dan I meant just to know enough so I can go to work with them, of course to be a master ground dog is a different story.


----------



## tree MDS

Well I guess it didnt work out sinse the guy hasnt showed up yet and its 7:24 now. WTF is wrong with people these days? I mean why waste my time? GRRRR... Pretty soon I'm gonna start going to these people's houses and kicking thier a$$es! You! useless! Die now!! :deadhorse:


----------



## tree MDS

This country is not gonna make it. Not with as many useless freeloaders as we've got on board. We may as well just hand over our women, cars, trucks and equipment to the mexicans right now. At least there are still a few men out there, I got friends thankfully so there is a guy coming in from another company- but he's still an hour away so till then I'll just be pi$$ed off and drink my coffee and lurk around here. Maybe I'll call that scumbag that was supposed to show up a few more times, that might help.


----------



## GottaCut

Well did you finally get some help? Poor guy!


----------



## tree MDS

I just got an expierienced true ground dog-only catch is he's got a broken finger on his right hand, and yes he's righty. He dropped a tranny on it and broke the tip off the middle practically, its got 17 stitches on it so I got him on light duty till better sinse I did'nt want to lose him, guy can actually drive and back up a trailer. Cost is up to 18 an hour now but hope its worth it, guy seems real cool, just too bad about the finger for now. I just hired a CDL driver for the bucket too, but not to sure if thats gonna work out sinse he used to be a dope dealer, says he's trying to straighten out, he's got 10 years hanging over him so we'll see-city boy though, I dont know. Raining today, I'll try him tomoro maybe, but its supposed to rain all day so I'll probably do something else and lurk here some more-plus I gotta get my trailer out of impound-but thats another story, lol. So the beat goes on here.


----------



## JeffL

Dear god, are people really that useless that when someone can actually back up a trailer someone else is excited about it?

.........yeah, apparently, because we've yet to find anyone worth their salt here where I work as well.  

Good luck man!


----------



## treemandan

so what is the story with this trailer anyway?


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> so what is the story with this trailer anyway?



Flake off with yer dingo and yer dr trimmer/down hogger dan, lol ! Pics will be a-com'n dan, dont you worry,lol. "My little Walnut", lol.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Flake off with yer dingo and yer dr trimmer/down hogger dan, lol ! Pics will be a-com'n dan, dont you worry,lol. "My little Walnut", lol.



You know if you showed up at my house with the degenrates you hire I woould fire your ass in a heartbeat and call the cops just to make sure you or your henchmen would never come around again.
Now what's a down hogger dip####?


----------



## treemandan

I am sorry. Its hot, you have been at it 24/7... get some r and r


----------



## TJMorris

*MDS's inbox is full, so here's a post of my response...*

Howdy There,

My name is TJ Morris. I saw your post on ArboristSite about needing some help in CT.

Without chewing your ear off, here we go:

I am familiar with CT, mostly the western part of the state, as I was involved in a project there for United Illuminating and CLnP as a Project Manager, to install several miles of burried power. 

I am currently working in the Rio Grande Valley in South Texas, spitting distance from Mexico. I am Managing a project here to install a couple thousand wind turbines on the gulf shores.

I like the work that I am currently doing very much, but in the last 2 years with my current company, I have had several instances of bad pay checks, no pay checks, no per diem, no health insurance (though promised repeatedly) no expense checks, and just an overall financial nightmare trying to do business with my own central office. I havent had a good pay check in the last 3 weeks.

I used to own and operate Morris Enterprises, and Arboriculture company in upstate New York. I had several of my own trucks, a Fitchburg chuck-and-duck with a ford 361 industrial and a hand clutch, a JD 650 dozer, and a whole bunch of other toys. I sold most of my gear a few years ago when I got back into the underground utilities business. 

I still have several Stihl saws, some 066's, some 036's, some 026s, an HT101 pole saw... I also still have my saddle and spurs too, though being a stout fella, climbing has never been my strong suit. I have a truck already in connecticut, a ford ranger, and I have a new ford F150 here in TX.

I think I do a good job with a saw. In 5 years in business working with trees, I spent 68 bucks on advertising- for business cards. All of my work was from word-of-mouth referrals.

I have experience in residential trimming and removal, right-of-way, timber harvesting, all the good stuff.

I would really like to get back into trees, and more so than that, I need a job that is going to pay.

If you like what you have read and would like to discuss the possibilities further, feel free to write back, or give me a call.

TJ Morris
508-922-8402


----------



## Rickochet

TJMorris said:


> Howdy There,
> 
> My name is TJ Morris. I saw your post on ArboristSite about needing some help in CT.
> 
> Without chewing your ear off, here we go:
> 
> I am familiar with CT, mostly the western part of the state, as I was involved in a project there for United Illuminating and CLnP as a Project Manager, to install several miles of burried power.
> 
> I am currently working in the Rio Grande Valley in South Texas, spitting distance from Mexico. I am Managing a project here to install a couple thousand wind turbines on the gulf shores.
> 
> I like the work that I am currently doing very much, but in the last 2 years with my current company, I have had several instances of bad pay checks, no pay checks, no per diem, no health insurance (though promised repeatedly) no expense checks, and just an overall financial nightmare trying to do business with my own central office. I havent had a good pay check in the last 3 weeks.
> 
> I used to own and operate Morris Enterprises, and Arboriculture company in upstate New York. I had several of my own trucks, a Fitchburg chuck-and-duck with a ford 361 industrial and a hand clutch, a JD 650 dozer, and a whole bunch of other toys. I sold most of my gear a few years ago when I got back into the underground utilities business.
> 
> I still have several Stihl saws, some 066's, some 036's, some 026s, an HT101 pole saw... I also still have my saddle and spurs too, though being a stout fella, climbing has never been my strong suit. I have a truck already in connecticut, a ford ranger, and I have a new ford F150 here in TX.
> 
> I think I do a good job with a saw. In 5 years in business working with trees, I spent 68 bucks on advertising- for business cards. All of my work was from word-of-mouth referrals.
> 
> I have experience in residential trimming and removal, right-of-way, timber harvesting, all the good stuff.
> 
> I would really like to get back into trees, and more so than that, I need a job that is going to pay.
> 
> If you like what you have read and would like to discuss the possibilities further, feel free to write back, or give me a call.
> 
> TJ Morris
> 508-922-8402



Wow! Sounds like you will be in high demand! Good luck TJ!


----------



## treemandan

you let this guy get away and you will be stuck with me Mds.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> you let this guy get away and you will be stuck with me Mds.


Lol. TJ, thanks for the response, its 7:21 and we are still waiting for the new guy "John Denver", I may be interested-just real busy right now, but I'll pm you when I get a chance. MDS.


----------



## ALPINE TREE CO.

*.*

what town are you out of?


----------



## tree MDS

ALPINE TREE CO. said:


> what town are you out of?



Litchfield, I've heard of alpine before, years ago they bought up a local company-then gave it back a few years later. It turned out the guy used to like to get drunk at company partys and bars, and walk out of the mens room with nothing but a waitresses apron on. True story, lol. Oh, wait, I may be wrong maybe the was The Care Of Trees I was thinking of, sorry.


----------



## ALPINE TREE CO.

*.*

There must be more than one alpine. I started this company about three years ago and sold it last month. Im moving to california in a month and was just looking for something to do a couple days a week if the drive wasnt too long


----------



## mastermind24

call me, we should talk... i might be a lot of help to you

8606710332
chris


----------

